# Nate LIVE



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

found this video of nate on another site...The kid is a super freak.....WOW

http://dailygames.net/knicks/naterobmix.zip


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

ive never seen nate play before the summer league but dayummmmmm if i was to see any of that in a knicks game i would go nuts


nice find truth let me see if i could add to your rep


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

in that last dunk you could even see channing showing his inside presence letting a 5'8'' guard dunk on him... lucky he got out of the way in time :biggrin:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

nate should enter the dunk contest

when a team regularly throws alley oop passes to a 5'8 guy, you know he can dunk......sick


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

...............................................

















TRADE MARBURY NOW!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> nate should enter the dunk contest
> 
> when a team regularly throws alley oop passes to a 5'8 guy, you know he can dunk......sick


Penny,there is NO way he doesnt win the slam dunk contest,unless someone takes off from the top of the key....

I had no idea he could do the stuff he does


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

ChosenFEW said:


> in that last dunk you could even see channing showing his inside presence letting a 5'8'' guard dunk on him... lucky he got out of the way in time :biggrin:


OOOHHHHH..I didnt notice that was Channing!!!!!!!!!Nice Catch


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

And you idiots bashed me for wanting him at 30.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> And you idiots bashed me for wanting him at 30.


lol..its got to be my long lost friend....

we didnt bash you..we wanted him at 8 :angel: 

that dunk over that guy was nasty


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Just so we're real clear here, this isn't going to happen much in the regular season, people will rotate in to block him and not loaf around wandering about.


On the good side he has totally stepped up his passing. Go nate go.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Just so we're real clear here, this isn't going to happen much in the regular season, people will rotate in to block him and not loaf around wondering about.
> 
> 
> On the good side he has totally stepped up his passing. Go nate go.


You got it...hes got to make people pay for rotating..and that means passing.And hopefuly we have the bigs to finish with authority...


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

truth said:


> You got it...hes got to make people pay for rotating..and that means passing.And hopefuly we have the bigs to finish with authority...


 Well it looks like we can count on Lee at least. Could he be the second coming of Oak? Have to wait until he clocks someone.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I go the the University of Oregon. For those of you who don't know UofO and Washington have a huge rivalary. I got to see nate play last year from a few rows back in what is known as the "Pit Crew" at Mac Court in Eugene. I will have to say, as much as I am bred to hate the Huskies... Robinson is a phenominal player. Even though I despised him in college I wish him luck in the pros. Ducks almost won that game this year, but a despiration 3 pointer (from the huskies) tied the game and my beloved ducks lost in overtime. 

I hope to see Robinson and Frye represent the Pac 10 nicely next season.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Well it looks like we can count on Lee at least. Could he be the second coming of Oak? Have to wait until he clocks someone.


in one of the vegas reviews,it said Frye played "dirty" D,whatever that means..ill find the article


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> Well it looks like we can count on Lee at least. Could he be the second coming of Oak? Have to wait until he clocks someone.


in one of the vegas reviews,it said Frye played "dirty" D,whatever that means..ill find the article

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1040

knicks vs nets


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the summerleague refs just sucked. they called around 55 fouls in the knicks nets game.

channing pinned one guys shot on the glass too,that was nice.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> the summerleague refs just sucked. they called around 55 fouls in the knicks nets game.
> 
> channing pinned one guys shot on the glass too,that was nice.


Penny,how did we look tonight in Minny..that league has worse coverage than vegas..dodnt think it was possible


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the game wasnt aired, and probly wont be....dunno even when we'll see a box score


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

ChosenFEW said:


> in that last dunk you could even see channing showing his inside presence letting a 5'8'' guard dunk on him... lucky he got out of the way in time :biggrin:


ohh well, amare gets out of the way of dunks all the time


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

The really great thing is that I feel in spurts during the game, the Knicks can go small with a line up of Nate,Starbury,JC,Sweets and Frye. Speaking of which, can Frye run ?


----------



## AzDave (Jul 2, 2004)

Max Payne said:


> Speaking of which, can Frye run ?


It's one of his biggest strengths.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

AzDave said:


> It's one of his biggest strengths.


 Thanks man...now that's always good to have : a big man that can turn on the jets.


----------

